# elemente werden nicht dargestellt - 'webui' ist undefiniert



## Guest (26. Mai 2008)

hallo,

ich habe in netbeans eine ganze einfache jsf applikation erstellt mit einem button und ner textbox. es wurde keine logik implementiert. wenn ich das im tomcat deploye werden die elemente beim aufruf über den ie6 dargestellt. versuche ich das dann auch noch auf einem weiteren rechner werden die elemente nicht dargestellt und unten links im ie wird das gelbe fragezeichen angezeit. da steht dann neben der zeile, der fehler "'webui' ist undefiniert".

kann es sein das es an der jre-java version liegt? die version auf dem rechner wo es funktioniert ist 1.5.0_14 und auf dem rechner wo es nicht funktioniert ist die version 1.5.0_05. leiderr kann ich auf den rechner nicht einfach was installieren. von daher kann ich es nicht testen.

ich verstehe es nicht. woran kann es evt noch liegen? an der komplexität der app kann es nicht liegen.

danke und grüße


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (26. Mai 2008)

Mit einem EventListener weißt du nur das gespeichert/geändert/gelöscht wird. Das Objekte ist auch noch bekannt, mehr aber nicht.

Mit nem Interceptor kannst du vor der Persistierung auch noch Änderungen am Objekt vornehmen. Ich denke dass dir ein Event reicht, zumindest von dem was du geschrieben hast.

Aber warum willst du überhaupt nen Event verwenden? Das persistieren von Daten rufst du doch eh im Code auf, somit kannst du doch auch die Daten im Code aktualisieren?!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Guest (26. Mai 2008)

hallo,

war die anwort für mich?
finde den zusammenhang nicht!

gruß


----------



## Guest (26. Mai 2008)

hallo,

ich konnte den fehler noch etwas einschränken.
im firefox erhalte ich auf der fehler konsole das die webui undefiniert ist!

und einen pfad zur webui-jsfx.js. ich habe diese datei dann mal aus dem paket in netbeans geöffnet und auch er zeigt mir einen fehler (syntax error) aber mehr nicht!! wenn ich auf den fehler in der fehler konsole des firefox klicke kann ich die webui-jsfx.js einsehen, aber da fehlt die hälfe am schluss!

das problem muss doch schon jemad von euch gehabt haben oder? 

scheint ja ihrgendwie zu groß zu sein der string der in der webui-jsfx.js steht.

gruß


----------



## Guest (26. Mai 2008)

hallo,

ich konnte den fehler noch etwas einschränken.
im firefox erhalte ich auf der fehler konsole das die webui undefiniert ist!

und einen pfad zur webui-jsfx.js. ich habe diese datei dann mal aus dem paket in netbeans geöffnet und auch er zeigt mir einen fehler (syntax error) aber mehr nicht!! wenn ich auf den fehler in der fehler konsole des firefox klicke kann ich die webui-jsfx.js einsehen, aber da fehlt die hälfe am schluss!

das problem muss doch schon jemad von euch gehabt haben oder? 

scheint ja ihrgendwie zu groß zu sein der string der in der webui-jsfx.js steht.

gruß


----------



## Guest (28. Mai 2008)

hi,

für alle die es interresiert, das schein ein bug (meine vermutung) in der version 6.0.1 von netbeans zu sein, weil in der neuen version tauscht das problem nicht auf.

aber da muss man erst einmal drauf kommen.
scheiß fehler !!

na dann viel glück


----------

